# Pros and Cons of a Fursuit



## Chris-py (Apr 12, 2016)

Simply, what do you like about it? What Don't you like? Is full better than partial. Which one do you prefer?

Just want to know my choices and experiences before I invest.


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, the biggest con is certainly that a fullsuit can get really, really hot and that they can be quite pricey for some of the really nice ones, though I think the cost is well worth being able to bring your character into the real world. 

Personally, when I eventually invest in one, I am going to do partial and then wear Victorian-style clothing to cover the rest of the body. It's cheaper that way and likely a lot less hot than wearing an entire suit with clothes covering them. Estimates for mine sit at a couple thousand before I buy the clothes.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 12, 2016)

Pro- Even the ugliest fuckers will become at least relatively fuckable in a fursuit.
Con- You gonna die in that thing xD


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Estimates for mine sit at a couple thousand before I buy the clothes.



For a partial? Oh, wow.

Things have certainly gone up, I remember getting a full one done by Lacy for $850 



Lasvicus said:


> Pro- Even the ugliest fuckers will become at least relatively fuckable in a fursuit.



Ugh. As long as you can rationalize if some ugly old dude is only wearing it to get laid :V

Personally, that doesn't sit too well.

I agree with them being hot, and I have a fast metabolism so I'm gonna sweat all over the place in something like that. They are also a pain in the ass to bring to cons, through the airport and driving and all that. Not particularly my thing, but I like them a lot in general. If I ever got one again it would probably be a partial since those are not quite as uncomfortable.


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 12, 2016)

Ricky said:


> For a partial? Oh, wow.
> 
> Things have certainly gone up, I remember getting a full one done by Lacy for $850


Well, I am looking to have mine done by Clockwork Creature, they make suits that are extremely realistic and that's what I'm looking for. I also want the markings to best resemble a real Great Horned Owl as much as possible, which adds to the cost.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Inzoreno said:


> Well, I am looking to have mine done by Clockwork Creature, they make suits that are extremely realistic and that's what I'm looking for. I also want the markings to best resemble a real Great Horned Owl as much as possible, which adds to the cost.



Oh, I see. That makes a lot more sense, then xD


----------



## Inzoreno (Apr 12, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Oh, I see. That makes a lot more sense, then xD


Yep, pricey, but man do I love the look of the suits.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 12, 2016)

Ricky said:


> For a partial? Oh, wow.
> 
> Things have certainly gone up, I remember getting a full one done by Lacy for $850
> 
> ...


Or some ugly young person desperate for a lay.  And somone can realize that they can use it for such purposes after having purchased it, meaning that one would not have to be wearing it specifically for that purpose.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 12, 2016)

Pros: 

Anonymity.
Huggability 
You can walk around in the snow and not need extra insulation.
Cons: 

Hot. I fully expect to be sweating like a hog in my fursuit. Thank goodness for underarmor and deodorant.
Altered spatial awareness. Big Feetpaws and long tails aren't normal human anatomy, so it's a given that a fursuiter will invariably be clumsy.
Altered vision.
Can't use your phone's camera with handpaws.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Or some ugly young person desperate for a lay.



It was hyperbole. I'm sure you could come up with more examples, but you get the idea xD



Lasvicus said:


> And somone can realize that they can use it for such purposes after having purchased it



Yeah, that would be a lot less creepy.

The things are expensive and I haven't seen any suiters that fit that profile.

I've met plenty of creepers at events who said they were just there to meet loose boys >.<


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 12, 2016)

Ricky said:


> It was hyperbole. I'm sure you could come up with more examples, but you get the idea xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sheeeiiit I might need to go to a convention to find a creeper ;B


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Well sheeeiiit I might need to go to a convention to find a creeper ;B



Why not find someone who isn't creepy, who also owns a murrsuit you like? xD

Unless you specifically want it to be a creeper, then I can't say anything besides "good luck!"


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 12, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Why not find someone who isn't creepy, who also owns a murrsuit you like? xD
> 
> Unless you specifically want it to be a creeper, then I can't say anything besides "good luck!"


Dick is dick is dick in the dark.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Dick is dick is dick in the dark.



Hmm.. Okay.

I hope you like bugs >.<


----------



## Chris-py (Apr 12, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Dick is dick is dick in the dark.


No no no no no.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 12, 2016)

Chris-py said:


> No no no no no.


XD


----------



## Nataku (Apr 13, 2016)

You seem to be asking about the comparison between partial and full, not having one or not, correct?
Fullsuit Pros:
Totla coverage
Most complete 'transformation' to another character
More room for fur patterns/designs
Often easier to get a more proportionate look than a partial
Digigrade effect

Fullsuit Cons:
More expensive
Hotter (your torso is covered in faux fur as opposed to just clothing)
Often longer turnover time for a maker to create as there is more to make
Not as forgiving to changes in body size (if you are a person that loses or gains a lot of weight, or grows because you aren't already an adult, your body suit may no longer fit)

Partial Pros:
Less expensive
Easier to find makers to do partials
Mix and match clothes/styles as desired
Adapts easier with growth - people rarely ever outgrow a head
Easier to cool off, and stay cool.
Can usually wear a partial for longer single periods of time(due to lack of over heating concerns)
Easier to transport than a Fullsuit - less to carry

Partial Cons:
Not as convincing (personal preference?)
Often disproportionate - a fursuit head is larger and bulkier than a real human's head. Sitting on a normal human body, over sized hands, feet and a head often look ridiculous. Not at all believable. This extra bulk is not noticed on a Fullsuit because the suit adds bulk all over, not just in a single area. Now, I've seen some makers who have overcome this and conciously build smaller heads that work much better as partials. These are usually resin, but not always. Still, it is usually the cartoons foam heads that often become oversied and very disproportionate to the rest of a human body.
Parts that can be mismatched -  fullsuit is usually built at one time. Partials are often built by multiple makers over time to build up. As a result, sometimes colors or fur lengths don't fully match.


----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2016)

Definitely want a full suit. I like the idea of being fully enclosed, and and the trans formative quality, and I think these will be better to give out hugs in, which I plan to do in great abundance, once I have one!

We're starting on out first suit this weekend; went to several panels at the recent con, and are gonna make the duct-tape dummy Sunday. I know this will be a long, slow process, and the head...now that looks like the hardest part, by far.

We'd also really, really love a plush suit...saw a panel on these, and they were SO cute. But not an easy project, and much later down the line. But I'd love to be a big, walking Skunk plushie...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 18, 2016)

My experiences. Keep in mind I'm an old gray muzzle, too.

The original War Horse Ver.1.0 full suit was made from Seal fur, very dense. Looked great, didn't breathe. Typically, with the room A/C turned down to 65, I was overheating just getting suited up. The melt point was when my wife was zipping the suit closed. It seemed like the temperature in the suit went up twenty degrees at that point. I"m going to try not to make those mistakes with Ver 2.0 that is now in the planning stages. Better breathing fur, somehow and a fan in the head for sure. I can say The War Horse was only comfortable to wear as a partial, head, tail, hooves and hands. The full suit was too hot for long wear (like the fursuit parade) except the one time I used a professional cooling vest. Might get one for the next iteration.

If you're not good with being too hot, like almost passing out too hot, a full suit might not be in the cards for you.

Just my $0.02 USD worth. YMMV.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 18, 2016)

You get more murr points if you have a full one and more chance of getting laid, if you're the deviant type.


----------



## Simo (Apr 18, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> You get more murr points if you have a full one and more chance of getting laid, if you're the deviant type.



One key reason I'm leaning towards a full suit, and also a plush suit. And a latex version, for easy cleaning. I wanna cover all bases, from kinky to to cute. And I sorta like heat/sweating, having been into being a rubber-pup before being a furry, so that part doesn't bother me too much, just keeping the fur clean/deodorized would seem harder.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (Apr 18, 2016)

*Pros:* you're a _Real Furry_™

*Cons:* you're a _Real Furry_™


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 18, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> *Pros:* you're a _Real Furry_™
> 
> *Cons:* you're a _Real Furry_™



No it should go like this 

*Pros: *Every kid and parents with children would love ya because they know who to book for their kids bday party
*Cons:* Don't go to the ghetto with a fur suit on


----------



## Simo (Apr 18, 2016)

Suki262 said:


> No it should go like this
> 
> *Pros: *Every kid and parents with children would love ya because they know who to book for their kids bday party
> *Cons:* Don't go to the ghetto with a fur suit on



But I pretty much live in the Ghetto!


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 18, 2016)

Simo said:


> But I pretty much live in the Ghetto!



Which kind a ghetto are we talkin? There is levels to this


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 18, 2016)

Underarmor is ridiculously expensive. I hit up Dick's sporting goods over the weekend and choked when I saw the price for an Underarmor thermal wear shirt ($50)
Luckily, I found one on clearance ($30) so this fuzz ball won't be overheating in 70-80- degree weather.


----------

